# Picked up a "new" Scrambler 500



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I was in need of a quad to get me back riding again and came across a good deal on this 02' Scrambler 500HO 4X4. Other than needing a fresh coat of paint on the floor boards this thing is mint. I already have a back rack for it on the way so I can carry some stuff with me when I ride. It doesn't have the straight line speed that my Brute had but in the trails that I ride this will more than keep up with the big boys just because it is so much more nimble. I might even say it is more fun to ride than my Brute was. :bigeyes:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:rockn: Quad looks to be in great shape Glad you are riding again:rockn:


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

It was killing me not being able to ride for about a month and a half. This thing is a blast in the sand pits behind my house. Going up **** near vertical walls and then horseshoeing back down is a blast and something I never would have attempted on my Brute. Now I just have to get used to getting my legs soaked every time I hit a puddle at speeds. The way this thing is designed there is an opening on the inside of the right floorboard. Every time you hit a puddle at speed it splashes off the frame and directly at your foot/leg.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

that thing will bust your tail if you dont watch it,fun bike to play on.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Good lookin' bike Snipe it does look real clean. There are still a few Scramblers on the trails down here and a couple of guys have em' lifted and Outlawed they are very capable machines.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks good. Glad to hear you are riding again.


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

sandman7655 said:


> that thing will bust your tail if you dont watch it,fun bike to play on.


 You got that Right!!!!!:rockn:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Awesome bike to play on!!

We have one in our riding group and he seems to be fixing alot if stuff, but it's tonnes of fun to drive.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Man that thing looks CLEAN!


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

It shouldn't be too "clean" by the end of the day. I am going on a nice long ride, and with all the rain we have had up here lately it is going to be sloppy.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's what im saying. it's super clean!


----------

